# Anyone hittin' the trails this weekend?



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

We are having beautiful weather here in N. Central Texas...80* Plan on hitting the trails in Whitney, Tx. tomorrow morning. Where will you all be riding?


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm headed to the barn now for a trail ride ! I live in S. Florida and its finally warming up  happy trails !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Its raining here in Oregon today, but should start to clear for tomorrow. Can't wait to load up and go tomorrow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I got an unexpected ride in yesterday (see the logging miles thread), but hope to get Dream out for her 25 min rehab ride today. Supposed to rain tomorrow, so def want to take advantage of today's nice weather.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

phantomhorse13 WOW.. you have logged in quite a few miles, very admirable! Being fairly new to horses and NOT a spring chicken I can only hope for those kind of miles. Myself and my TB mare are both a work in progress . I do have my son's trusty appy to fall back on though!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

It's the opening day of gun season for deer here, so I won't be riding any trails. Some of those city people that lease hunting ground around here will shoot anything that moves.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Probably tomorrow (Sunday). Should have gone today, but my buddy wussed out 'cause it was forecast to be cold & windy.


----------



## alyssajacques (Nov 13, 2013)

You guys are lucky.. I'm in canada, west coast, everything is too mucky and muddy here right now, Wouldn't be safe to go trail riding for me, but oh I do wish i could!


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

It hit a nice warn 10 degrees here today, so we went out for what turned out to be a very truncated hack...the grader had just been down the local dirt road we have to start out on and the stones were just killing the horses feet. Felt bad for our horses, turned around, went home and played in the ring a little instead. 

Daughter wasn't feeling well and kind of wanted to go lay down for a bit anyways, so it was all fine in the end.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going to if the weather holds up. It should be in the 50s tomorrow, perfect train weather!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## color01 (Aug 12, 2013)

We went to Pocahontas state park, near Richmond , VA.
We rode around for about 2-2.5 hours.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Not just weekends :lol:. Riding is great on weekdays too. Of course most of my "trail" riding is actually riding along a state road or highway (although I do enjoy bushwhacking or taking a trail through the woods as a short cut). Trails don't tend to take me anywhere :lol:, but the roads lead to someplace. Variety of routes, almost limitless miles and you get the meet a lot more people .

Yesterday, today and tomorrow are all suppose to be in the mid 70's. Just a bit warmer than great riding temperatures, but good riding weather in general. Especially good if it rains and catches me without rain gear since below mid 60's can get cold when your wet and still a few miles out.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

its lbs not miles said:


> Not just weekends :lol:. Riding is great on weekdays too. Of course most of my "trail" riding is actually riding along a state road or highway (although I do enjoy bushwhacking or taking a trail through the woods as a short cut). Trails don't tend to take me anywhere :lol:, but the roads lead to someplace. Variety of routes, almost limitless miles and you get the meet a lot more people .
> 
> Yesterday, today and tomorrow are all suppose to be in the mid 70's. Just a bit warmer than great riding temperatures, but good riding weather in general. Especially good if it rains and catches me without rain gear since below mid 60's can get cold when your wet and still a few miles out.


 The trails took me to a beautiful, green grassy area with a lovely pond in the background, narrow sandy trails that opened up to huge wide open fields, past cattle with many babies,hawks flying above, up and down small hills, through small ponds and ditches. The trails took me somewhere beautiful today. Although, a little warm..85* It was a fabulous day with good company and my horse rode great , thank God! After 5 hours in the saddle I might not be able to walk tomorrow.LOL


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

We trailered to a reserve 15 minutes away from home and rode for 2 hours in sunny 60*F weather. It was awesome! It's a former base used during WWII, and we counted 8 bunkers. 

We trotted alongside a creek. I took my two mares and our green filly. Everyone did really well, once Millie the baby settled in and quit spooking. I ponied one mare and rode the other, then switched horses mid ride. That way everyone got a good workout.

Then we had burgers on the way home. What a great day!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Had a nice afternoon out. Only about 2.5 hours riding, along a old logging road that climbs gradually up a valley to a ridge with nice views of lake & mountains. Didn't get a chance to take pictures, though. Was just thinking of getting the camera out when one of the dogs learned an important lesson in why we don't walk under horses, even when they're standing still. Luckily no injuries beyond a little scraped skin & a broken toenail, but it is scary when you're on the horse, and can't see what all the yelping is about. Must say Nova handled it like a champ: didn't spook or panic, just quietly raised her hoof.

In fact, I think I may have a little problem there. My buddy, who has never let anyone else ride her horse, "suggested" that we switch for the ride back. And never mind that she's riding him in a bitless bridle. We did fine, though: I guess he remembered who's given him all those treats over the years 

I don't think Nova was really happy with the idea, though. She started out with a bit of crow-hopping, then did the next half-mile or so at a head-high prancing jig, before she settled down. She just likes me better


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Not a great weekend (only 8-9 hours in the saddle), but a good one. Even had a few more people than usual pull over to "ooo and aaaa" :lol: and ask me about which ever horse I was on (what breed?, "is it able to see ok through all that hair?" and "how does it not step on it's that long tail" :lol: are the most common questions)

Of course good weather, bad weather, long ride, short ride, alone or with someone, exciting or dull, any day riding is better than a good day doing most other things. :lol:


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds like you had a great ride! I always find myself amazed at the huge diversity in America - where I live, we may say, "Oh, no worries! The snow's only up to their hocks today!" And it truly isn't a worry!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I did 4 hours on my greenie today. Went with a friend but keep forgetting to bring my camera. We are about due for fresh pictures. So pretty out there today!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

We head south for the weekend. It snowed at home, so we enjoyed good weather in Southern Utah. Rode into Zion National Park


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Painted Horse, LOVE your videos!! I'm not quite ready for that kind of rough, steep terrain, but I sure enjoyed watching you all ride! Nice horses!!


----------



## Skijoring (Nov 15, 2013)

Just moved "home" to CT after living in VT for 10 years. It's supposed to be 34 degrees this Sunday so I hope my trail riding group still wants to go! I might try bribing them with apple crisp when we get back to the barn . 

Our farm is 600+ acres and abuts a national forest so you can ride for hours and hours out there. It's awesome! Except I can't find my way out of a paper bag so I get lost a lot...

Anyone live near southeast CT and want to truck their horse over and come with us some Sunday, just give a holler!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

We are going out today for a ride because it is my birthday!!! Even though I have class work and should be slaving away on that, we are going to trailer out for a bit. I am so glad.

Not sure where yet. Probably same place as last time, just take a different trail, since it is close and I need to prepare for class tomorrow.

Its going to be cold and clear today


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Currently it's 10 degrees F here, with a "feels like" of -3 F with the wind chill. Air temp is supposed to get to -9 tonight. I've got a wedding to attend tomorrow afternoon, so looks like a very chilly morning ride for tomorrow. I'll be ditching the saddle for warm boots and snowpants. But yes, still hittin' the trail this weekend!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

beau159 said:


> Currently it's 10 degrees F here, with a "feels like" of -3 F with the wind chill.


You are way braver than I am!

I got Dream out for her rehab mosey today, but tomorrow is supposed to be nasty (though balmy compared to where you are) and I don't know that I will be brave enough to ride then. Take some pictures of your ride, assuming your fingers still work! :lol:


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

phantomhorse13 said:


> You are way braver than I am!
> 
> I got Dream out for her rehab mosey today, but tomorrow is supposed to be nasty (though balmy compared to where you are) and I don't know that I will be brave enough to ride then. Take some pictures of your ride, assuming your fingers still work! :lol:


If we don't ride in the cold, we don't ride up here.  I posted this in another thread as well but it seems to fit here too. It was about -10c or so when we headed out for our hack yesterday. It's always picturesque this time of year with the snow, but it was pretty frigid - and winter hasn't even started yet.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Yay more ear pics <3!! Brrrr looks so cold up there x.x


----------



## Skijoring (Nov 15, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I got Dream out for her rehab mosey today, but tomorrow is supposed to be nasty (though balmy compared to where you are) and I don't know that I will be brave enough to ride then.


Aww, my mare is on rehab moseys too :-(. What happened to yours (you probably posted in another thread I'm sure). Proximal Suspensory Desmitis over here (fluffy way of saying strained suspensory ligament from galloping around with a yearling and coming down wrong). We spent 30 days on stall rest, then 2 weeks of ride-walking under saddle for 15 minutes a day, then last week we upped it to 20 minutes and this week we're up to 25 whole entire minutes of walking... that will continue for a few more months until we're up to 60 minutes of walking, then I can try 1 minute of trotting and call the vet immediately if she fumbles again. *sigh* 

If you need someone to feel sorry for yourself with, I'm your girl :-|:-(


----------



## keyston44 (Feb 7, 2013)

We are heading out for a Thanksgiving morning ride with a group from the stable we board at. The weather will be good, kinda warm. Should be fun.

Key


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Skijoring said:


> Aww, my mare is on rehab moseys too :-(. What happened to yours (you probably posted in another thread I'm sure). Proximal Suspensory Desmitis over here (fluffy way of saying strained suspensory ligament from galloping around with a yearling and coming down wrong). We spent 30 days on stall rest, then 2 weeks of ride-walking under saddle for 15 minutes a day, then last week we upped it to 20 minutes and this week we're up to 25 whole entire minutes of walking... that will continue for a few more months until we're up to 60 minutes of walking, then I can try 1 minute of trotting and call the vet immediately if she fumbles again. *sigh*
> 
> If you need someone to feel sorry for yourself with, I'm your girl :-|:-(



Actually, originally I thought my mare had exactly that problem! She spent 60 days on stall rest with 15 minutes of hand walking a day allowed. Our anticipated rehab protocol was similar to yours.

However, when I took her back for her recheck, I got the shock of my life. It _wasn't_ suspensory desmitis.. in fact, the tendons/ligaments were 100 normal, not even any scarring. She had the remains of a subdermal hematoma in the area. None of the vets involved (all experienced endurance vets) had ever seen such a thing before.. but I was thrilled beyond words. [I didn't have it ultrasounded, only radiographed to start, as the vets said to save my money, the protocol was the same if there was a 2% or a 90% tear.. they were THAT sure of what was going on.]

But since there was still some hematoma, meaning there had been some sort of insult that hadn't finished healing, we decided on a modified rehab protocol. I figured at this point, I wasn't going to push my luck even though the structures seemed perfectly normal. So we came home and she got to have small paddock turnout and this month I have been walking under saddle, starting with 15 min and increasing time by 5 minutes a week. In Dec, I can add in 5 min of trot a week. In January she will go back to full turnout (which I am sure she can't wait for!).


Hope your mare is dealing with her rehab well and heals up asap!!


----------



## Skijoring (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh wow! And you never saw the hematoma? No signs of a squishy blob in her leg or anything? I didn't know radiographs were cheaper than ultrasounds. That's good to know in case our first trot doesn't go as planned and I have to have the vet back for further diagnostics. Is she dealing with her rehab ok? I can imagine an endurance horse being cooped up would not be a happy camper. My mare is pretty content and laid back in general so it makes the stall rest a little easier. She gets lots of attention and has become the "barn pet." And I'm using this time to get her back into harness work! I need to have it cleared from my vet, but I'm thinking we can hitch an drive at a walk as easily as we can saddle and ride at a walk, so I might as well give her something new to do and learn and think about. 

I'll be counting down the rehab days with ya!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Skijoring said:


> Oh wow! And you never saw the hematoma? No signs of a squishy blob in her leg or anything? I didn't know radiographs were cheaper than ultrasounds. That's good to know in case our first trot doesn't go as planned and I have to have the vet back for further diagnostics. Is she dealing with her rehab ok?



Well the problem was the squishy blob was right at her sesamoids, so classic presentation for the suspensory issue. In fact, all 3 vets that looked at her instantly said the same thing. The only sort of abnormal part was that she wasn't lame from it, even with flexion, etc, but apparently some horses can be super stoic (and that is my mare all the way). There was actually worry that she had fractured one or both sesamoids, thus her not being sensitive (I guess it can damage the nerves at the same time it fractures) despite the swelling. In hindsight, I of course wish I had spent the money on the ultrasound, but at the time the plan sounded like a good one.

Not sure if xrays would always be cheaper.. I was lucky in that the main vet working on Dream is a dear friend of mine, and she happened to be trying out a new portable xray, so I got a heck of a deal on the price. :wink:

Dream dealt with her jailing much better than I would have in her place. I think taking most horses who are used to 24 hour turnout and stalling them is a stress.. but she was endurance fit, so it was extra insulting. She was sometimes a bit silly for a moment or two during her handwalks, but we never needed ace or anything like it (or even a chain shank). She is happy to be out in the small paddock, but still gives me that look when I return her to it after our rides instead of turning her out with the rest of the herd.

Glad to hear your girl is being reasonable. That will certainly help in her rehab process!!


----------

